# Schutzbeschaltung von Ventilspulen



## dornfelder (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Schutzbeschaltungen. Ich habe in den HW-Plänen unserer Lieferanten Schutzbeschaltungen mit Varistoren in 2 Ausführungen gesehen: zum Einen mit Varistoren parallel zur Ventilspule (so wie ich das auch immer kannte); zum Anderen aber auch Schutzbeschaltungen über den Kontakt des Koppelrelais, das das Ventil ansteuert. Wer kennt diese Art der Beschaltung? Wann wendet man die eine oder andere Methode an? Besten Dank für Eure Hinweise.
Gruss dornfelder


----------



## nico (10 Juni 2010)

dornfelder schrieb:


> zum Anderen aber auch Schutzbeschaltungen über den Kontakt des Koppelrelais, das das Ventil ansteuert



Bist du sicher, dass der Varistor zum Kontakt und nicht zur Spule des Relais geschaltet ist?

Üblicherweise sind die Schutzbeschaltungen der Ventile in den Steckern integriert.


----------



## dornfelder (10 Juni 2010)

*Ventilbeschaltung*

...ja, so kannte ich das bisher auch. Bei der genannten Anwendung ist es aber tatsächlich so, dass die Beschaltung nicht im Ventilstecker ist, sondern im Schrank, und dort ist der Varistor parallel zum Schaltkontakt des Relais, das die Ventilspule schaltet.

Gruss
dornfelder


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

sowas soll die Kontakte schützen, führt aber zu den tollsten Effekten bei sehr kleiner Last.
Wir haben mal eine Anlage mit 18 DR19-Reglern umgebaut, weil die Stellmotore der angesteuerten Gasbrenner brummelten und zitterten --> Schutzbeschaltung der Regler-Kontakte entfernt --> alles wieder wie gewohnt


MfG


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2010)

dornfelder schrieb:


> ...ja, so kannte ich das bisher auch. Bei der genannten Anwendung ist es aber tatsächlich so, dass die Beschaltung nicht im Ventilstecker ist, sondern im Schrank, und dort ist der Varistor parallel zum Schaltkontakt des Relais, das die Ventilspule schaltet.
> 
> Gruss
> dornfelder



Interessant ist auch die Verlängerung der Schaltzeit. Bei einer Magnetbremse hat ein Kollege mal Tage gesucht, weil die Wiederholgenauigkeit nicht mehr da war. Ende vom Lied: Ein Instandhalter hat einen Varistor über den Kontakt gehängt.


Gruß
Dieter


----------

